# Order has been taken



## StreetSleeper (Oct 13, 2022)

Today Ann and myself trundled up the coast to put our order in for a campervan conversion at the Anstruther based Eask Neuk Campervans. After looking around for some time we have decided that this firm ticks all the right boxes for us. The vehicle we have chosen is yet to be built but the roof has already been fitted  and, though there is a long waiting list, we are hoping to get it before the end of the year. Photo below is where we are at the moment.


----------



## alcam (Oct 13, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Today Ann and myself trundled up the coast to put our order in for a campervan conversion at the Anstruther based Eask Neuk Campervans. After looking around for some time we have decided that this firm ticks all the right boxes for us. The vehicle we have chosen is yet to be built but the roof has already been fitted  and, though there is a long waiting list, we are hoping to get it before the end of the year. Photo below is where we are at the moment.
> View attachment 113667


Went to see them years ago , think they are an excellent company. Presume still father and son .
They used to install batteries the size of coffins . Have they gone down the lithium road now ?


----------



## 2cv (Oct 13, 2022)

Great to see that you’ll soon be back out and about.


----------



## Bigshug (Oct 13, 2022)

they do get a good name for their conversions.  Hope you get back on the road soon


----------



## The laird (Oct 13, 2022)

Well done and great you've decided  on them and esp as they're local wae


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 13, 2022)

Internal photos


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 13, 2022)

Love the colour.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 13, 2022)

That is very nice, but if I bought again I would get a pop top because of all the height barriers.


----------



## winks (Oct 13, 2022)

You’ll be snug as a bug in that. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## caledonia (Oct 13, 2022)

Perfect size as others have said I have only heard good things about this company


----------



## wildebus (Oct 13, 2022)

Looks good.   Can you specify particular details such as solar panel size, controller model, etc?


----------



## Dezi (Oct 13, 2022)

We also met them at a show many years ago and have heard nothing but good news about them
ever since. 
Dezi


----------



## runnach (Oct 13, 2022)

Looks good Rae, will tick all your boxes as we discussed last Sunday, easy to park when you visit your mum, will be your daily runaround too, and get you both out and about again. Looking forward to viewing the completed unit from a well respected and local to you, company.


----------



## myvanwy (Oct 13, 2022)

Same colour as 2cv ?


----------



## Robmac (Oct 13, 2022)

Nice one Rae. Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 14, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Looks good.   Can you specify particular details such as solar panel size, controller model, etc?


Don't know a lot about the van's electrics, 120W  panel on the roof, a Sargent EC160 power supply unit and a compressor fridge 12v


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 14, 2022)

Fingers crossed for an early Christmas present for you and Ann


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 14, 2022)

I like this one, but would want to up-spec the insulation, Rockwool isn't very good, Sprayfoam is hugely superior, I'd want t a 3 way fridge I think, not sure about the one fitted if 100% wild camping in winter, wardrobe would need to be full length for me frocks, I'd opt for the drop down sink, and not bother with any of the options listed cept maybe the towbar to beef up the rear.









						Fifer Touring L 6 metre campervan with all facilities on a Citreon chassis
					

Looking for a beautifully built 6 metre campervan that's won many accoladaes from the press? The Touring L will fit the bill, call to arrange a viewing.



					eastneukcampervans.co.uk


----------



## wildebus (Oct 14, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> I like this one, but would want to up-spec the insulation, Rockwool isn't very good, Sprayfoam is hugely superior, I'd want t a 3 way fridge I think, not sure about the one fitted if 100% wild camping in winter, wardrobe would need to be full length for me frocks, I'd opt for the drop down sink, and not bother with any of the options listed cept maybe the towbar to beef up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny,  but just about everything in your list would not interest me the least     Shows how different people have different ideas.

A company putting in Sprayfoam would be a major transition from what just about every conversion company does.   Not gonna happen I reckon.   Using "roof insulation" is common practice and is perfectly effective I would say.
Fitting a 12V Compressor Fridge in the smaller Campervans is pretty well standard practice.  If they went to an Absorption Fridge, apart from being a significant downgrade, it would means cutting a pair of big ugly vents in the side.   Horrible!
Drop-down sink?  depending on what type, they are extremely wasteful on water as they have essentially a big open drain.   Real sinks are always preferable  (IMO).


----------



## wildebus (Oct 14, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Don't know a lot about the van's electrics, 120W  panel on the roof, a Sargent EC160 power supply unit and a compressor fridge 12v
> View attachment 113699


That is a fairly simple all-in-one charging and distribution unit.  Reliable but simple.
I would say that it is probable that the Solar Controller they will fit is a PWM unit - I  would say if that is the case, swap it for a MPPT one when you get the camper or even ask them if they will fit a better one if you provide it.   The benefit is such it is worth an immediate upgrade.
You will have no starter battery charging via the camper electrics probably  (the EC160 won't provide it), but that is unlikely to be an issue if this camper is also your regular mode of transport.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 14, 2022)

I would like to try a wind generator again.................... this time, I have a cunning plan.


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 14, 2022)

Love the van Rae and I can't wait to see your "cunning plan"  

Regards,
Del


----------



## caledonia (Oct 15, 2022)

I love a cunning plan and wind generator will be more use than a solar panel up here


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 15, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Funny,  but just about everything in your list would not interest me the least     Shows how different people have different ideas.
> 
> A company putting in Sprayfoam would be a major transition from what just about every conversion company does.   Not gonna happen I reckon.   Using "roof insulation" is common practice and is perfectly effective I would say.
> Fitting a 12V Compressor Fridge in the smaller Campervans is pretty well standard practice.  If they went to an Absorption Fridge, apart from being a significant downgrade, it would means cutting a pair of big ugly vents in the side.   Horrible!
> Drop-down sink?  depending on what type, they are extremely wasteful on water as they have essentially a big open drain.   Real sinks are always preferable  (IMO).


When I did my self build I was on SBMCC and there was a good amount of knowledge on there, but no one was really into insulation so no ready answers, Rockwool was commonly used on as a were sleeping mats and foil-faced bubble wrap and the sheep wool, bottles you name it someone will have used it to insulate their van, so there was anecdotal evidence, There is a firm in Bolton that does/did van £250 and canal boats,£??? canal boats are underwater all of the time and have terrible condensation issues because of that, so I reasoned that was the best but I did my research (this was 2010) and all were reliant on a 100mm air gap, which you cannot have on a van build, but 25mm of sprayfoam gave better R values than all of the others, I was able to achieve 50mm+ in most places, mainly floor and walls, roof was as thick as the depth of the ribs plus 18mm of batten.

I do take your point that no company will do it though which is why I'd never buy a PVC, Coachbuilts are not much better though with 25mm of polystyrene being the norm, not the best insulator at that thickness.

Drop down sinks are fine David, as the drain is only when you tip it up, Although they do take a little more water to fill, but I don't like the corner types out of preference, my build didn't have one, why have two sinks in something the size of a small shed.

Fridge is just a preference, the holes aren't a problem most vans have them.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm not a big believer in loads of insulation myself. My van does have a layer of that stick on silver stuff and some white fluffy stuff as well (probably about 30mm thick). That seems plenty for us.

But I have had many boats with hardly any insulation at all, in fact some were pretty much just carpet lined fibre glass. We used our boats all through the Winter and if it was cold we put the oven on for a while before bed. I've always found that once in bed I'm plenty warm enough although the initial shock of getting under a cold quilt can be a bit chilly but that's just for a few minutes.

I also tent camped through the Winter all of my life which involves no insulation apart from the sleeping bag, and that includes Scottish Winters. I did get caught out once with an inadequate sleeping bag but usually I was just fine.

In my roof tent, which was just carpet lined fibre glass with fabric sides, I was too hot in a Winter sleeping bag at -11° alongside Loch Lomond one year.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 15, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Drop down sinks are fine David, as the drain is only when you tip it up, Although they do take a little more water to fill, but I don't like the corner types out of preference, my build didn't have one, why have two sinks in something the size of a small shed.



I agree about the sinks Kev. I bought a fold down sink but never fitted it, that would just make a small bathroom even smaller, and as you say why have 2?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 15, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I'm not a big believer in loads of insulation myself. My van does have a layer of that stick on silver stuff and some white fluffy stuff as well (probably about 30mm thick). That seems plenty for us.
> 
> But I have had many boats with hardly any insulation at all, in fact some were pretty much just carpet lined fibre glass. We used our boats all through the Winter and if it was cold we put the oven on for a while before bed. I've always found that once in bed I'm plenty warm enough although the initial shock of getting under a cold quilt can be a bit chilly but that's just for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


So you're like Liz always warm , I'm always cold and I don't like it but my love insulation also keep the heat out.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 15, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> So you're like Liz always warm , I'm always cold and I don't like it but my love insulation also keep the heat out.



Yes I do run warm Kev. When it's hot though we are outside most of the time and often leave the doors open at night. If it's too hot I'd rather stay at home.

Julie feels the cold badly though but she's fine with the heating on in the van. A mate of mine has recommended a 12v electric blanket for her so I am going to buy one so she can get into a warm bed whilst I am in the pub. He feels the cold and says it has transformed his camping in his T6.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 15, 2022)

What’s the internal layout will it be a rock ad roll bed or a side pull out or rear small bench seats that form the bed?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 15, 2022)

Quick look at the workshop


----------



## alcam (Oct 15, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Quick look at the workshop
> View attachment 113786
> View attachment 113787
> View attachment 113788


I wonder how much they'd charge to pop round and tidy my house ?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 15, 2022)

Whilst I was in the factory I had a quick look inside the other builds


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 16, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Whilst I was in the factory I had a quick look inside the other builds
> View attachment 113795
> View attachment 113796
> View attachment 113797
> View attachment 113798



What are the breezeblocks for?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 16, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What are the breezeblocks for?


Probs holding the floor panel down until the glue retaining it sets.
i asked the same question when looking round Devon conversions in Ferryhill when viewing my pvc build. They used blocks of steel off cuts.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 17, 2022)

Ordered wheels for the van today, next will be the tyres.


----------



## The laird (Oct 17, 2022)

Do they come with wheel studs and are these rims main dealer rims ?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 17, 2022)

The laird said:


> Do they come with wheel studs and are these rims main dealer rims ?


Just the wheels, no bolts and are made by CMS, Was over at Skidz in Falkirk today, all their wheels were just too wide for what I'm looking for.


----------



## Borders2 (Oct 18, 2022)

One of the best blacksmiths I knew had a workshop that was a complete nightmare. How he even got from one side to another I have no idea but it worked for him though the average safety mannie would have had total melt down. 

Another excellent conversion business is Border Campervan Conversions in Hawick. The owner Graham is a lovely guy and avid wilder, he might even be on here. 

B2


----------



## wildebus (Oct 18, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Ordered wheels for the van today, next will be the tyres.
> View attachment 113853


Are you decided on the Tyres?   Off-road AT style, or more of a compromise design?
I really would recommend the Michelin Cross-climates, especially as this will be an all-year round van that lives in Scotland.  When I put some on the first time on the car around 9 years ago I found they worked better in the winter than the Continetal Winter Tyre set and better in the summer than the premium (can't recall if Michelin or Contis) standard tyres.

Getting a TPMS system is always useful and as you are in the position of fitting new tyres, the Internal sensor ones are very neat and of course invisible and won't be any extra work for the tyres fitters to install instead of the normal valves.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 18, 2022)

Today Ann and myself travelled over to Old Reekie, Costco to be precise, to price up tyres for the van. Had the size written on a piece of paper so I could present it to the tyre fitter and he could, in return, inform me what he had to offer. In doing so he took one look and said ........ no letter on the end............ that's no good to me. I mentioned the tyres that had been suggested but to no avail.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 18, 2022)

Whats the size without the letter?
Letter at end would be speed rating, sure we can sort a tyre out without that, and with a high enough rating.

Have you got specs for wheels handy too, link perhaps?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 18, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Have you got specs for wheels handy too, link perhaps?


215/60 17 
Hope this helps......


----------



## mark61 (Oct 18, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> 215/60 17
> Hope this helps......


Really need the load index. Will be on current tyres, handbook or failing that put reg number in a tyre finder site, they'd need double checking though.

Appears there are no 17" tyre options in the CrossClimate Camping range.

In the Agilis CrossClimate there this 
https://www.tyrelabelling.eu/EU/2020-740/en/877510_fcs_en.pdf

215/60R17C  109/107T.    Right size, 109 load index for single tyre = 1030KG per tyre.  T speed Rating 190 kmh.

Load index may well be alright but there may be 3.5 tonne vanes that will exceed 2060Kg on rear axle.

I'd be getting all the data before spending big money on premium tyres.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 18, 2022)

handy link here - https://www.blackcircles.com/helpcentre/tyres/what-is-load-rating

So two more bits of info to go with the 215/60 17 ...

The letter on the end that designates the* Max Speed rating* - https://www.kwik-fit.com/tyres/information/what-is-a-tyre-speed-rating
Ideally you want a tyre with a speed rating greater than the Max Speed of the vehicle, although it is not actually a legal requirement and the lowest rating is going to be more than you will be driving almost certainly. At a quick guess , a letter of R or S or higher will be right?

Three letter code for the* Load Rating* - https://www.blackcircles.com/helpcentre/tyres/what-is-load-rating
General rule I go for personally is check the VIN plate to see the axle weights, take the largest one (rear probably for a van) and divide by two to get the max weight a tyre is meant to carry and then add on some leeway for overloading (maybe 10%?).   So the Vivaro has a GVW of 3100kg.  Say the Rear Axle is 1700Kg for example, so the tyres need to be capable of 850Kg each plus a bit extra, so maybe 925Kg?   925Kg is Load Rating 105.  

This load info should be on the existing tyres anyway if you got a look at them, as should the speed rating for that matter
Assuming above info, tyre could be a 215/60R17*105**S*

Also, I would not bother with the Camping version of the Cross-Climates for a vehicle that will be used as a Camper AND a regular car replacement as it will not be standing for weeks & months unused, which is meant to be the reason for "Camping" tyres with hard sidewalls.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 18, 2022)

FWIW, I got these for my Autotrail - £518 including fitting for the 4.    I decided to stick with 15" Wheels and Tyres as the 15" was notably cheaper than the 16" option and I actually liked the fatter tyre for a Motorhome.   Campervans tend to be more 'sporty' looking and bigger wheels would look better 

4 x        Michelin Agilis CrossClimate 225/70 R15 S (112), 8Ply, M+S Stamped


----------



## caledonia (Oct 18, 2022)

I think you can be sucked in with the wee fat man on the logo. I had Mich Agelis on my swb T5 and the were good so that’s what I always fitted. On the lwb T5 I had Hankook winter tyres x2 sets getting 25k out of each set. They were slightly bigger than the Michelin but and really good tyres especially in wet and snow. I have used New Life tyres for over 30years for truck and car tyres. There knowledge and ability to source the right tyre for you is worth paying them a visit and prices are competitive. They have a place at the Gyle 2mins off the Edinburgh city bypass. Jamie wouldn’t be as ignorant as the fitter at Cosco he would have gave you a few options and explained the difference.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 19, 2022)

Wheels arrived today, boxes were a bit knocked about


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 22, 2022)

Received a phone call yesterday asking us would we like to test drive the van before work started.  The answer was yes, so this morning we were there


trade plates fitted



Loved everything about driving the van. Here we have the empty van ready for work to start



Most of the internals have already been made


----------



## runnach (Oct 23, 2022)

Looking good Rae and a wee taste of Christmas  already. A point you maybe can answer, and it was Gogsie that brought this to my attention. What was the original roof struts, now removed to extend roof height, do you know why all the cuts are are mitre cuts?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 23, 2022)

runnach said:


> do you know why all the cuts are are mitre cuts?


I noticed this as well Terry and there has to be a reason for it so, next time I'm in, I shall bring up this question and report back to you.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 23, 2022)

If they hadn't cut to a mitre I'd ask why   

Looks like a good neat angle for whatever is going to cover the lot with.


----------



## Bigshug (Oct 23, 2022)

Probably to avoid sharp edges at the bottom of the cut edges


----------



## Tonybvi (Oct 23, 2022)

Is one allowed to ask about the Portafold project Rae as it seems to have gone quiet since the blue machine project came along?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 23, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> Is one allowed to ask about the Portafold project Rae as it seems to have gone quiet since the blue machine project came along?


Of course you can, we fully intended to tow the Portafold behind my 1800 Goldwing trike. Having purchased said trike, I realised that owning a trike was not the way to go and so we have now sold the trike and we will return back to campervanning. The long and short of it, we do have a Portafold that will be up for sale.


----------



## Tonybvi (Oct 23, 2022)

Absolutely loved the pictures of the trike - it must have been a difficult decision to make to sell it.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 23, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> Absolutely loved the pictures of the trike - it must have been a difficult decision to make to sell it.


Selling this as well


----------



## exwindsurfer (Oct 23, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Quick look at the workshop
> View attachment 113786
> View attachment 113787
> View attachment 113788


  very impresive work shop.


----------



## Caz (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks very nice, Rae. I've always like the East Neuk conversions.  Hope it's ready in time for Christmas for you.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 24, 2022)

Excellent news.


----------



## Trotter (Oct 25, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Quick look at the workshop
> View attachment 113786
> View attachment 113787
> View attachment 113788


Your new shed is a lot bigger on the inside,init. Tardis???


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 25, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Your new shed is a lot bigger on the inside,init. Tardis???


Nah, these are my workshops


----------



## Trotter (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 1, 2022)

Today's update on the van.
Here we have the top lockers.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 1, 2022)

Storage lockers.







Bases for the beds.








Access to the locker from the outside.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 1, 2022)

Kitchen area.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 1, 2022)

Sink unit.




The remainder of the internal units that need fitting.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 1, 2022)

We are hoping to have the van in three weeks time.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 1, 2022)

Thats a very sweet conversion.
Bet you can't wait to get away and try it out.  

Very nice to see an alternate layout to the usual rock n roll bed and unit down one side.
Yours looks more spacious and has a lot more storage too. Good stuff


----------



## caledonia (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks awesome Quality work and good you can see the build happening. The twin sliding doors are great gives a wee van a nice airy feel when they’re both open on a braw day. Not having a van hasn’t really bothered me until you started this thread


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 1, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Very nice to see an alternate layout to the usual rock n roll bed and unit down one side.


A rock 'n roll bed was a definite no-no for us and finding a small van without one is a nigh on impossibility. This van has been built to our wishes.


----------



## The laird (Nov 1, 2022)

He's not hanging about rae ,looking excellent 
we are very pleased for you 
are you getting the sink in ?


----------



## runnach (Nov 1, 2022)

Blooming heck, that is a rapid build Rae. Looking good mate


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 1, 2022)

The laird said:


> are you getting the sink in ?


No we have opted to use two collapsible bowls, one for washing up and one for washing ourselves.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 1, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> A rock 'n roll bed was a definite no-no for us and finding a small van without one is a nigh on impossibility. This van has been built to our wishes.


 You chose the right layout. What I mean by right is it's the same as I would have chosen.   

Love two side doors too, real bonus in summer. I sometimes sleep with mine open. I might have rolled out once or twice, but on those occasions didn't remember where I fell asleep.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 1, 2022)

mark61 said:


> two side doors too, real bonus in summer. I sometimes sleep with mine open. I might have rolled out once or twice, but on those occasions didn't remember where I fell asleep.


The through draft will be great for drying the van out and keeping it nice and fresh


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks fab, we word of warning, the glass insulation, hope its not rockwool as it holds damp, some still in my van which if I had know at the build it would have been dumped.


----------



## runnach (Nov 1, 2022)

mark61 said:


> You chose the right layout. What I mean by right is it's the same as I would have chosen.
> 
> Love two side doors too, real bonus in summer. I sometimes sleep with mine open. I might have rolled out once or twice, but on those occasions didn't remember where I fell asleep.


Mark, take a Viagra before bed, this will stop you rolling out.


----------



## Neelie Mc (Nov 8, 2022)

We have a Fifer L and it is very well insulated.   Been to the Alps in January and used the diesel heater in the evening.   No need for any heating overnight, in fact sometimes we were too warm.  I did put extra curtains on the back windows and had a fleece blanket over the dash area but that was all.  Our “furniture” is same wood as yours.  We love it.   Not really found anything that we would change or improve on.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 9, 2022)

runnach said:


> A point you maybe can answer, and it was Gogsie that brought this to my attention. What was the original roof struts, now removed to extend roof height, do you know why all the cuts are are mitre cuts?


----------



## wildebus (Nov 9, 2022)

Looking very tidy.
I like the grain matching being used.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 9, 2022)

Looking very nice.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## The laird (Nov 15, 2022)

Looking good and getting there   (Quickly may I add)


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2022)

Looks fantastic Rae.

How's the seat height?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 15, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Looks fantastic Rae.
> 
> How's the seat height?


Just right for me and Ann. Rob


----------



## Wully (Nov 15, 2022)

Very nice Ray can’t wait to see it in the flesh. It looks like you got the diesel heater colour coordinated.


----------



## bmc (Nov 15, 2022)

That is looking absolutely superb Rae. Loving the layout, definitely more roomy than a rock n roll . Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 15, 2022)

Wully said:


> It looks like you got the diesel heater colour coordinated.


I'm just that sort of guy


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2022)

Some more photos of the van


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## mark61 (Dec 7, 2022)

Looking fantastic.   
Bet you can't wait to get out in it.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2022)

Is that the leisure battery that`s down to 11.7v in the 2nd photo ?


----------



## Robmac (Dec 7, 2022)

Looks cracking Rae!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Is that the leisure battery that`s down to 11.7v in the 2nd photo ?


Yes ... thank you for bringing that to my attention


----------



## Robmac (Dec 7, 2022)

I would imagine there is a heatshield on the underside of the flap that covers the top of the cooker Rae.

I would request that they maybe put one at the bulkhead at the side as well?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I would imagine there is a heatshield on the underside of the flap that covers the top of the cooker Rae.
> 
> I would request that they maybe put one at the bulkhead at the side as well?


Hope this puts your mind at ease.  Thank you for your concern


----------



## wildebus (Dec 7, 2022)

looking cosy   - except for the cushion which is upside down!!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 7, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hope this puts your mind at ease.  Thank you for your concern
> View attachment 115551



Perfect Rae.


----------



## Veloman (Dec 7, 2022)

My diesel heater has an internal thermostat that monitors the temperature of the air drawn in to determine when van is up to temperature rather than an externally mounted one. If yours has an internal one might it be affected by the the dropdown floor vent adjacent to the heater air input?  Just a thought.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2022)

wildebus said:


> looking cosy   - except for the cushion which is upside down!!


Thanks David for reminding me of this fact. The cushions are made up of two slabs of foam; one side is soft and one side is hard, so by rotating the cushion you can have a hard bed or a soft one.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2022)

Veloman said:


> My diesel heater has an internal thermostat that monitors the temperature of the air drawn in to determine when van is up to temperature rather than an externally mounted one. If yours has an internal one might it be affected by the the dropdown floor vent adjacent to the heater air input?  Just a thought.


Good point. My choice would be to take the air from the cab area and not from outside, also, I have purchased an aftermarket controller for the heater (Afterburner) which should make a big improvement to the running of the heater.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 7, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Good point. My choice would be to take the air from the cab area and not from outside, also, I have purchased an aftermarket controller for the heater (Afterburner) which should make a big improvement to the running of the heater.


Having that drop vent could be handy - fit some kind of sliding cover to it and you get the choice of no, partial, or full external fan supply?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Having that drop vent could be handy - fit some kind of sliding cover to it and you get the choice of no, partial, or full external fan supply?


Good point..................... saves me filling the hole up. Got just the thing for the job


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 19, 2022)

Got it. Now all we have to do is clean it, one or two things I would like to change but that can wait 'til warmer weather. Not feeling too well at the moment so not keen to go outside in the cold.


----------



## runnach (Dec 19, 2022)

StreetSleeper said:


> Got it. Now all we have to do is clean it, one or two things I would like to change but that can wait 'til warmer weather. Not feeling too well at the moment so not keen to go outside in the cold.
> View attachment 116114


Sorry to hear you are under the weather mate, lots of nasty bugs doing the rounds right now. love the number plate, and happy new van, get better soon, then get oot in the van. Cheers.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 19, 2022)

Looking good.  Nice plate


----------



## 2cv (Dec 19, 2022)

Get well soon, great to see that you’ve got the van.


----------



## The laird (Dec 19, 2022)

Love it rae .bit coolio the number plate mate
hope you have great king and safe memories in the new van


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 19, 2022)

Looks fab, love the outside colour and inside is well sorted, many happy days away in it.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hope feeling better soon and get to go away in your new van soon. Enjoy.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 19, 2022)

The laird said:


> Love it rae .bit coolio the number plate mate
> hope you have *great king and safe memories* in the new van



Get a finger amputation, or simply ask the doc to change your drugs, Gordon


----------



## horace (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi Rae and Annie get well soon keep in the warm,Thanks for sharing those pics all looks great and you know were the wires act are can't wait to see it have a great Christmas and new year


----------



## The laird (Dec 19, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Get a finger amputation, or simply ask the doc to change your drugs, Gordon


Heads up ma erse the now marie I never even noticed it,anti biotics must be kicking in  ttf


----------



## runnach (Dec 19, 2022)

The laird said:


> Heads up ma erse the now marie I never even noticed it,anti biotics must be kicking in  ttf


You mean the Alka Seltzer kicking in .


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 21, 2022)

Afterburner now fitted


----------



## wildebus (Dec 21, 2022)

Looks neat.
let me know if you want a label made for the buttons


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 22, 2022)

Looking good, just need to change the plates for when or if you enter Ingerlandshire


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jan 4, 2023)

Loving the new van, drives like a dream, looking forward to getting to some meets in the coming year


----------



## runnach (Jan 4, 2023)

StreetSleeper said:


> Loving the new van, drives like a dream, looking forward to getting to some meets in the coming year
> View attachment 116772


Glad to hear all good with AN16 RAE, time for a proper name though! 

Ann & Rae, good to see you back on the road again, and very happy!

Next time I am in Kirkcaldy and a vehicle draws up at the lights, I hear a wee toot toot and we are eye level on this occasion, tis you and Ann........Enjoy.


----------



## The laird (Jan 4, 2023)

Abso great conversion ,love that new smell .there is a few clever wee things on the interior and when it was in build form a few folks said strange this or that but in the flesh it becomes obvious why it was done like this .I'm well impressed you two,love it and hope it many trouble free safe and happy times to come
and yeah the reg plate is awesome mate
should add I'm amazed at the amount of cupboards etc


----------



## Trotter (Jan 5, 2023)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Get a finger amputation, or simply ask the doc to change your drugs, Gordon


Thick finger Gordon . Hope his Bach is better. (Read a previous)
Great to see the new vehicle OTR. Rae.
Feeling a little better now? I remember having to wait to pick Demi up because of a bout of manflu.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jan 5, 2023)

MPPT or not. Sargent SX150-12, would I be better off changing it?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 5, 2023)

I think I’d change it. But what do I know?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Monday at 10:20 PM)

Ordered two100ah lithium batteries. This will be the start of the charging upgrade.


----------



## Thistle (Tuesday at 5:18 AM)

StreetSleeper said:


> Ordered two100ah lithium batteries. This will be the start of the charging upgrade.
> View attachment 116904


That particular battery would not be my choice, it does not appear to have low temp disconnect in the BMS which imho is essential, mine cut in several times to protect the battery during the recent cold snap. I have also been experimenting with diy heat pads with hindsight I would have bought one with heating built in e.g. from Fogstar 

For peace of mind their Arctic version would be a safer choice, however another option could be to completely disconnect the unprotected battery from any source of charge once the internal temp hits 0C


----------



## Geraldine (Tuesday at 8:24 AM)

Just tuned in Rae. What a beautiful van. Thank you for taking us through with each stage of the build.
can you show us a picture with the bed made up. Interested in how big it is.
what meets do you plan this year?
cheers David & Mandie.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Tuesday at 9:44 AM)

Geraldine said:


> Just tuned in Rae. What a beautiful van. Thank you for taking us through with each stage of the build.
> can you show us a picture with the bed made up. Interested in how big it is.
> what meets do you plan this year?
> cheers David & Mandie.


Glad you like. 
It has two single beds that run parallel to each other; as one of the criterias of this build was we didn't want a rock 'n roll bed and we found it nigh on impossible to find any conversion to this size of van that didn't use that type of bed. 
As for plans next year, we would hope to make up for the lost time of the past couple of years where we have been unable to attend meets due to a number of reasons. So, hopefully, our paths shall cross in the coming future.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Tuesday at 10:57 AM)

Thistle said:


> That particular battery would not be my choice, it does not appear to have low temp disconnect in the BMS which imho is essential, mine cut in several times to protect the battery during the recent cold snap. I have also been experimenting with diy heat pads with hindsight I would have bought one with heating built in e.g. from Fogstar
> 
> For peace of mind their Arctic version would be a safer choice, however another option could be to completely disconnect the unprotected battery from any source of charge once the internal temp hits 0C


Thank you for bringing this to my attention. The way we got round this with my Relion batteries was using a cut out that stopped the charging if the temperature went below two degrees.


----------



## wildebus (Tuesday at 12:26 PM)

Thistle said:


> That particular battery would not be my choice, it does not appear to have low temp disconnect in the BMS which imho is essential, mine cut in several times to protect the battery during the recent cold snap. I have also been experimenting with diy heat pads with hindsight I would have bought one with heating built in e.g. from Fogstar
> 
> For peace of mind their Arctic version would be a safer choice, however another option could be to completely disconnect the unprotected battery from any source of charge once the internal temp hits 0C


The Freedom Lithium Website is not the most forthcoming in terms of information I would agree, but if you delve into the weeds, it would seem to me that the battery DOES have low-temperature disconnect
_"In addition *Artic* has heating pads installed that are automatically operated by the BMS which switches them on as 0°C approaches and off again once it climbs back up; this ensures smooth uninterrupted battery function when all other non-heated batteries will have closed down to prevent their being damaged. *Freedom Artic* gives you true freedom to go  anywhere at any time of year. Sadly an increasingly wider problem with Climate Change."_
The above is promoting the Artic version, but the key part in the paragraph above is "...._all other non-heated batteries will have closed down to prevent their being damaged"_. 
So they recognise the importance of avoiding low-temp charging and therefore it is implemented in their non-heated batteries it is safe to assume and nowhere where they talk about chargers and charging do they mention the need to stop a charger at low temps.  A conversation with Freedom to confirm might be worthwhile however to confirm?

Some folk seem to decide that the BMS low-temp cut-off is a last resort and decide they must have an additional low-temp cut-off solution (If the battery is a decent battery, then why you need layers of protection before it I am not sure?   extra piece of mind I suppose?)


----------

